

Switching from PubNub or Pusher to Realtime.co without changing code - jtp
http://www.realtime.co/developers/migrationapis

======
jtp
Realtime® Framework’s Migration APIs allow developers to quickly move from
their current providers to the worldwide leader in many-to-many real-time
messaging.

Switching from solutions such as PubNub or Pusher to Realtime® is as easy as
adding a small line into your current code, unleashing the power of the
fastest, most reliable real-time messaging cloud solution in the whole world.

